
 Bringing Lots of Liquids on a Plane at Schiphol - wglb
http://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2010/03/bringing_lots_o.html
======
aptimpropriety
At least domestically, airports have been incredibly inconsistent/lenient
about the "3-1-1" (liquid/gels) rule for quite some time. Today I flew from
JFK - SFO, and I didn't bother to unpack my carry-on toiletry kit, which had a
number of liquids and gels (albeit all under 3.4oz). On the outside of my
backpack, however, I had my 12oz bottle of contact lens solution, which they
seemingly no longer bother to check. A year ago they would ask me to take it
out so they could check it (some kind of vapor on paper test) but they haven't
done so the last few times I've been through security.

On a similar note, people concerned with explosives on airplanes should
consider the fact that the majority of cargo (non-passenger underbelly
packages, which are on nearly every flight nowadays) are never screened, in
any way. Wouldn't be hard to get a detonator (cell phone?) through security or
to detonate remotely.

------
joezydeco
Maybe I'm missing something here. The only duty-free shops I've ever seen
while traveling internationally are on the secure side of the airport
terminal. You need to show you're checked in and boarding a flight leaving the
country. The bottle isn't handed to you until you're walking onto the flight
(and sometimes not until you're on the plane)

So how did the replacement material get on the secure side of the airport
before being swapped into the bottle?

~~~
Qz
One of the commenters makes a better point:

"Also, why bother replacing the contents of the bottle? A bottle of duty free
booze is a rag and a lighter away from being a Molotov cocktail."

~~~
jws
Airlines limit the alcohol content allowed in the cabin. Even before all the
liquid silliness, you were not allowed to take "strong rum" from the Caribbean
in cabin. All your best fuels will not be allowed.

(The rum distilleries output something like 160 proof. This is diluted with
water and aged to the rum most people know, which is legal for export. Locals
however, can bring containers to the distillery and have them filled directly
from the still.)

